# Jobs in Italy Jan-Sept



## BettyG0305 (May 28, 2018)

Hi everyone! My partner and I are in our late twenties moving to Italy next year from January to September and are looking for places to work. We are both British- I speak Italian am an Operations manager for a food business in London and my partner is a trainee Barrister. Open to different ideas as we are taking a year out and want to get stuck into a different way of life for a year other than the usual ‘gap year’ jobs. If anyone knows of any law firms needing paralegals, cooking schools/agriturismi/restaurants needing help etc please let me know!
Thanks
Betty


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One of the first questions is going to be "how well do you speak Italian?" The next question is whether Italy recognizes a "paralegal" or not. (Not all countries do.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BettyG0305 (May 28, 2018)

I am fluent (I studied languages at university and lived in Bologna for 18 months). 
Doesn’t have to be specifically a paralegal role, just something that would use his legal training if possible! 
Any ideas please shout!
Betty


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

BettyG0305 said:


> I am fluent (I studied languages at university and lived in Bologna for 18 months).
> Doesn’t have to be specifically a paralegal role, just something that would use his legal training if possible!
> Any ideas please shout!
> Betty


I hate to be a buzz kill but in Italy the job market is not great. Not for Italians looking to build careers and not for foreigners looking for a "temp" position.

The harsh reality is there are a lot of highly qualified people here struggling to find work, most have to move abroad. I would say it is highly unlikely you would find any sort of temporary work along those lines as when companies employ in Italy it is really for the long term.

If you guys want to take a gap year I would do just that, have some fun with it. There is plenty of agricultural work and websites that will link you with families who have olive groves or vineyards who need help and in return will offer free lodgings. This may be a more realistic way to go for such a short period of time.

Kenzo


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

KenzoXIV said:


> I hate to be a buzz kill but in Italy the job market is not great. Not for Italians looking to build careers and not for foreigners looking for a "temp" position.
> 
> The harsh reality is there are a lot of highly qualified people here struggling to find work, most have to move abroad. I would say it is highly unlikely you would find any sort of temporary work along those lines as when companies employ in Italy it is really for the long term.
> 
> ...


On top of this as an after thought, if you are an operations manager for a food company you could spend the time gaining contacts in the agricultural world over here, this may help you in your career.

Kenzo


----------

